# On Illness Benefit since 2007.



## lyonsie (6 May 2015)

I have been on Illness Benefit since 2007 and wonder how long this will continue for?   I had an injury at work in 2005 and went on Illness Benefit when Pension Rate of Pay kicked in.
Will I continue to receive this benefit indefinitely or does it stop at some stage?   I send in monthly doctor certs to SW.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 May 2015)

It looks like you may have been on Invalidity Benefit (instead of Illness Benefit). 

If this is the case your Invalidity Benefit would automatically become State Pension (formerly Old Age Pension) at age 66 and would continue as long you live.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (6 May 2015)

If a person was on Illness Benefit and not invalidity benefit do they not automatically transfer to the State Pension at age 66 or is there a different set of procedures to follow?


----------



## Black Sheep (8 May 2015)

It appears that you are advised to apply for State Pension 3 months before 66th birthday, as Illness Benefit ends at 66


----------



## lyonsie (11 May 2015)

I checked and am on Illness Benefit.  €188 per week.  I know this is not means tested whereas Invalidity Pension is!  I get summoned to meet with Doctors for SW every 12 to 18 months to explain my circumstances but am still on it.
I read on certain posts that people are not eligible after 24 months and just wonder why I am still on it since 2007.  I am delighted to be getting I.B. and hope it lasts.  I need it.


----------



## gipimann (11 May 2015)

Invaldity Pension is not means-tested for the applicant, it is based on PRSI contributions, just like Illness Benefit.   There is a means test for payment of additional increases for spouse/partners.

The rules for Illness Benefit were changed in 2009 - anyone applying after that date can only be paid for 2 years.  Anyone claiming before that date can continue indefinitely.


----------



## lyonsie (14 May 2015)

Thanks for that reply.  I get called for review every year or so.  Will this be ongoing also?  Besides being 'struck off' at a review is there any other reason to be disallowed Illness Benefit?


----------



## lyonsie (17 May 2015)

Should I come into a large lump sum, would that effect my claiming Illness Benefit?


----------



## moneybox (17 May 2015)

lyonsie said:


> Should I come into a large lump sum, would that effect my claiming Illness Benefit?



if it is a  compensation award as a result of a personal injury case, you may have to pay back illness benefit received,  have a read through here   https://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Recovery-of-Benefits-and-Assistance. 

Seven years is a long time to be on illness Benefit, would you be eligible to go on  invalidly pension ?


----------



## lyonsie (18 May 2015)

Thank you, Moneybox.  Have read the 'link' and see......

*Please Note: The benefits are recovered from the compensator, not from the injured person. *

Yes, it will be from an Injury Competition Award.   Should I go on invalidity pension it would be means tested?   
Luckily I had 'income protection' also, which meant a great deal over the years.  You wouldn't happen to know if that could be in jeopardy also?  Do they continue to pay me or is that going to be another battle?

Really appreciate all the help.


----------



## Black Sheep (18 May 2015)

As has already been pointed out Invalidity pension is *NOT *means tested and I am surprised that you have not applied for this many years ago. Is there a problem with contributions?


----------



## Kimmagegirl (19 May 2015)

If a person has been on Illness benefit for many years and then moves to Invalidity benefit are they not starting a "new" social welfare claim with new rules and regulations attaching to it or does the claim just continue as before but under a different name?


----------



## Black Sheep (19 May 2015)

A person who has been on Illness Benefit long term and wishes to move to Invalidity Pension will have to apply (Form INV1 from welfare.ie) ) and have medical assessment for their new Benefit (Invalidity)


----------



## Kimmagegirl (20 May 2015)

What happens if Welfare contacts the person and Welfare asks them to move from Illness Benefit to Invalidity Benefit/pension. Is this an automatic move over or will the person have to go through the above?  My brother was asked but was afraid that there might be a break in his "credits" or some new terms and conditions introduced. In other words he felt he was being tricked.


----------



## Black Sheep (21 May 2015)

If he has been asked to move I think he should ask what are the implications of this and get them to explain what are the advantages/disadvantages. It would appear that they may have accepted that he is unable to work for the future.


----------

